# Antrim Breeders



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I may be starting one of those threads that goes on forever like last year, but has anyone heard if they are stocking the breeders in Antrim again the day before Thanksgiving? I sure hope so, because in my opinion 20 pounds of fresh trout is a great replacement for turkey!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingredhawk,or should that be, smokingredbud! You're kiddin' right?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I was also hoping that they would release them like last year also , only difference being that I may even get to land one .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not kidding!


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

do the trout reproduce in antrim naturally..i see big ones caught year round but they must stay in deep water hard to reach from shore


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as I know they will stock these breeders again. Atrium gets the breeders as a result of being the first trout stocking program in the state??? I heard this from somebody..... CATKING


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Does trout contain Triptophan? If not-I don't want any!  BTW-nice fish!

Tim


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Highly doubtful they reporduce in Antrim but I guess anything is possible in an extremely rare situation.I grew up in trout country in PA and I just can't bring myself to go trout fishing in a pond, it just doesn't gel with the memory's I have a trout fishing as a kid. Hiking through thistles and poison ivy for miles on end trying to find that perfect spot. 

I will admit those are some huge trout though, don't normally get that big in the little streams back in PA. Back to the reproducing part though, I do believe they need clean moving water with a high oxygen concentration in order to spawn correctly, someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The carper would be correct. They need water with current........and oxygen. CATKING


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

yes, they usually stock them in the fall. I remember reading about a fall stocking several weeks ago. Im not sure if they were breeders or not. The best time to fish for the big ones are when the first ice is out. When the ice has melted 20-30 feet from shore, you can see the monster trout cruising the open water lane. They are also very agressive during that time.
ski

Ps- check out the ODNR website for stocking dates.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

antrium is spring fed. It could be possible to reproduce, but highley unlikley. They have no chance of being in that body of water for more than a week. 

Mike you have fun. Ill be laying in Riverside recouperating from the surgery. Hopefully Ill get to come home on turkey day. I really  really  really  really  dont want to be there on thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

you have a speedy recovery, Cptn. 

I agree with Ski, though. Ice out on Antrim is a good time to hit the bigguns cruisin'. I've had luck with tiny offerings and a slow presentation. Terrific battle. Trouble is, I don't like the way those big old breeders taste. I'd rather have a stringer of the little ones for the table.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the news release that will give you details on the trout
stocking at Antrim. Thanks for your interest in Ohio's wildlife.

Eric Postell
Public Inquiries Officer
ODNR/DOW

News Release


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 12, 2004



650 TROUT RELEASED AT ANTRIM LAKE IN PRE-THANKSGIVING TRADITION



*********** COLUMBUS, OH-In keeping with local pre-Thanksgiving
tradition, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of
Wildlife, in conjunction with the Columbus Recreation and Parks
Department, will stock Antrim Lake, in northwest Columbus, with
approximately 650 catchable rainbow trout on Wednesday, November 24,
2004.* 

According to Steve Graham, central Ohio's Fish Management Supervisor for
the ODNR Division of Wildlife, "these trout are excess breeders from
London State Fish Hatchery that are much larger than the fish that are
normally stocked in area waters.* Only two locations in Ohio, Antrim
Lake and Punderson Lake, receive the benefit of having surplus fish
stocked.* Therefore, central Ohio anglers have an extra opportunity to
catch big, healthy fish."

Fish range from about 18 to 26 inches long and weigh three to six
pounds.* They are expected to arrive from the hatchery in the late
morning of the 24th.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

OK, so has anyone caught any of these after they stock?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you! I got to Antrim today about 2:30 pm. Several guys hauling stringers of trout with what looked like some 4 to 6 pounders. Some were there all through the rain, but they had some nice fish. Then I saw the biggest Saugeye I've ever seen, not that I've seen that many. This son of a gun was at least 26 to 28 inches and fat, really fat. It weighed 10 lbs if it weighed a gram. I'll bet it was close to if not a state record. 

The parking lots were full and I would, using the SWAG method, say there were 75 to 100 people there at any given time. Muddy as a well diggers uh... butt during monsoon season. I guess the secret is to get there early.

Some of the trout looked orange and almost white. Whats up with that?

Oh well, congrats to those who caught fish. I like this Thanksgiving tradition.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Did the saugeye come out of Antrim? That's weird. Anyways, according to the ODNR, the orange and white ones are rainbows, just a different strain.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went yesterday. Watched people file in from 8:30 -12, when they released the fish some 10ft away from me. Caught 5 within 10 minutes. As did just about everyone around me. 
It was a real experience. Ate the first batch last night, they tasted a lot like the steelhead from up north. - Like I said, it was an experience I won't soon forget. I would say all my fish were at least 18inches the biggest being 24. 
happy thanksgiving
ying


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The golden looking trout are Palmino


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeye was from Antrim although I didn't actually see the guy catch it. He was fishing for trout and got luckey. Those ODNR guys probably slip those saugeyes in there just for grins and giggles and I'm glad they do. Why not? 

So ying6, I assume they released the fish at noon. What did you catch yours with? Yellow power baits seemed to be popular(that's what caught the saugeye.)


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

- I caught two on a type of power bait that looks like the food the fish eat when they are at the breeding ponds(dogfood color). I caught three on roostertails, and most of the people caught them around me the same way. I think a lot of it had to do with me being so close to the release point. Most of the fish were striking at anything that came across their face. I caught the 2 fish on powerbait last. 
It was an experience, not sure if I will ever do it again. But I will never forget it.
ying


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

went there tonight for about half hr before dark. There were people there and dogs. Doggie doo in the grass too!   Didn't see anyone catching anything. Winds were cold. WE didn't catch any either. My reel busted on me from my last spot I fished before coming here. (Griggs Dam) Decided to try it anyways. Now it is shot.  People were nice at Antrim but, coming in was scary. I don't know if others had this problem but, some guy was picking people out as they walked past his car and was trying to sell lots of cd's. I got the feeling he ripped em' off. We stayed away from him. I never steal and I don't go for it either!  Sure wish the police were around.


----------

